# Food Transition Question



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi All,

We have a question about food transitions. Rollie was on Holistic Health Extension, which is what the breeder used. His stools were great on it, but he didn't like it much. He'd skip meals all the time. Then we had a problem with a bag that was rancid so I decided to just change food. I did my research and chose Orjen puppy formula. He LOVES this food (and I'll be honest, if the world comes to and end or the Zombie apocalypse hits, I'd be happy to eat this stuff myself b/c it smells greats:thumb. Here's the problem, it give him lose stools. We transitioned him VERY slowly over the course of a good month and are now just starting to give him the new food by itself (we're out of old food so we kind of have no choice at this point and we did slowly change the proportions until he was getting just a tiny amount of old food w/ the new). 

So my question is, how long should we expect the transition period to last? We had to put rice in with his food over the last couple of days but that defeats the purpose - we want him on one food alone and want to avoid adding stuff (plus Orjen is grain free - how ironic that we're putting grain in). 

Also, could it just be that this food is going to cause lose stools for Rollie and the transition really is over? If so, I guess we'll have to do rice or something else with this very large bag of food until he finishes it and then maybe try something else. Sigh.:frusty:

Thanks all!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

We just switched Coach to same. He had loose stools for a day or two but now back to normal. Still softer than before but perfectly fine. But he never had loose stools much so that may be part of it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you certainly did the transition long enough. I would give it another week. If he still is loose ,then I might be looking at something else.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

When I switched Brody over to Orijen puppy from Purina Pro Plan I didn't really have a problem at all and I didn't switch him over as gradually as I'd intended because I hadn't realized I was as low on the old food as I ended up being. I think he had maybe one poop that was slightly soft, but really he transitioned great to it.

I'm thinking maybe there is something in the Orijen that just doesn't agree with Rollie because that seems to me like a long time to be having loose stools especially with such a gradual transition.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Seems like I've seen some other posts about orijen causing loose stools....you might want to do a search on food or feeding and see if you can any of the posts.............I'm not familiar with orijen...are there different proteins..ie chx..beef...fish...it could be one of the proteins don't agree with him.....mine don't do well with beef but are fine with everything else I've tried and they are actually on TOTW.........but they don't tolerate beef treats, etc....


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hmm, based on what folks are saying, the transition should be done. We'll do straight Orjen and if he's not firmed up in a few days, we'll know. Thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I know that you don't want to give him extra stuff, but if the poop is very loose, you may want to give him a spoonful or two of canned pumpkin to help firm it up for a couple of days.

I do that for Buffy and Buster if their poop gets loose [usually from eating grass from the neighbors' lawns]. After a couple of days, if the stools have returned to "normal," then I discontinue the pumpkin and wait to see what comes out. Usually, the stools remain normal.

Another thought, since we were talking about chew bones and bully sticks on another thread, my two cannot handle anything "too rich," including eating a whole bully stick or tendon. Could Rollie's problem have anything to do with things other than Orijen than he's ingesting?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi All,

Well, we successfully transitioned Rollie to Wellness Puppy, but now he's close to 9 months old. Before I order more Wellness, I wanted to check in with folks as to when to change him to adult food. We are still doing 3x/daily feedings and I guess we're close to being ready to change that too.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi just stopped eating his mid-day meal at some point (long before 9 months!) so that was a non-issue. It happened in a very natural way. As far as switching over to adult food is concerned, I don't think the timing is THAT critical. I waited until we were nearing the end of a bag, when he was close to a year old. I gave myself enough leeway with the old food so that I could transition him over a week or so, and we had no problems.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought Brody was the only 9 1/2 month old dog still refusing to give up a meal. He isn't showing any signs of wanting to skip the mid-day meal at all!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

misstray said:


> I thought Brody was the only 9 1/2 month old dog still refusing to give up a meal. He isn't showing any signs of wanting to skip the mid-day meal at all!


Although he doesn't always eat 3. Sometimes he's too tired in the mornings to eat breakfast so his midday meal is his first. I guess when we get rid of the midday meal we'll have to leave him his breakfast (we still take it up if he doesn't eat it after a while).


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

misstray said:


> I thought Brody was the only 9 1/2 month old dog still refusing to give up a meal. He isn't showing any signs of wanting to skip the mid-day meal at all!


 Mine gave it up but now are starting to want it again. I did change food and I think the new is not filling them up as much. The new is Taste of the wild and the old was Acana
I switched to the Acana when maddie was one and Zoey was 9 mo.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Suzi:

Maybe they just need a little more food for their breakfast meal. Are they maintaining their desirable weight?


----------

